# How do you package like this?



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

where would you go to pack like this clothing brand. They have a cardboard top for their ziplock bags. Its the third pic on the right.

The Blackmarkers - Upside Down Man Tee


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This looks like presentation packing. Like what you would find hanging on a store rack. Just about any commercial printer can print and score the cardboard tops. They are then usually just stapled to the poly bag.

Using ziplocks seem redundant and an unnecessary added expense.


----------



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

so would a place like kinkos do this or would i have to order like the tops from online? Also what would that be ontop of the bags? Like vinyl or some glossy cardboard?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kinkos is more of a copy place. I would use a commercial printer. What's on top is what I described in my original post. It's printed cardboard, usually laminated, like business cards.


----------



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

oh ok just one more question...is the lamenated cardboard something that I can get on uline.com or do know a specific place because the impression I am getting is that have to order the lamenated cardboard and get it printed at a commercial printing place like somewhere were you can get buisness cards printed


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, the poly bags you can get at uline. But the commercial printer will get the card stock for you, print and laminate.

What you want is called a header card. here is one commercial printer source Header Cards

Do a google search on 'header cards' for a ton of more choices.


----------



## dasmaka (Nov 8, 2009)

hey thax i really appreciate it. You helped me out alot!


----------

